# Huntinghawk has passed



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Huntinghawk has passed at age 63.
he lived in Florida and was retired navy.
His real posting home was The M14 Forum, with over 17,000 post.
He did a lot of survival food experimenting and testing on his own.
Was a rescuer of pit bull dogs.
Prayers out to him and family.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. HH was a valuable contributor in so many ways. Sending prayers for his family at this time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish there was some way to pass on my condolences. He will be missed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

God bless. Rest in peace.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Godspeed HH!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh man. No


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So sorry to read this. I wondered why he hadn't posted in so long. I enjoyed reading his posts I learned a lot from him, I will miss his words of wisdom. I will pray for his family.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rip...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How sad.....Sorry to hear.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bless him.

He is with the Father, Son, and Holy Spirt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk made me smile. I believe he is now teaching an M14 class in Heaven and hooking up rain water retention systems all around the place.

May God Bless HH.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Oh man this sucks.....

I had been wondering about where he's been. I have learned alot from that man! He taught me how to make a bucket water filter. And schooled me on pressure canners. And showed us a few good gardening tips. He was a wealth of knowledge. 

RIP.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I first heard about this Forum from HH he was an inspiration to a lot of folks, me included. He had so much trial and error knowledge that he willingly shared his successes and would guide people through their troubles. He will be sorely missed. RIP HH rest well you have earned it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

RIP HH.
Gone too young


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that he passed. He will be missed.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Prayers and condolences to his family.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear this,god be with him and his family.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting. 
He shared his wisdom with us generously.
Prayers for his family.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I just read the news My condolences to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Eternal Father, strong to save,
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave, 
Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep
Its own appointed limits keep;
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee,
For those in peril on the sea!

RIP


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

May God provide comfort and peace to Huntinghawk's family and friends.

May Huntinghawk's skills and advice continue to resonate with the preppers in this forum.

Rest In Peace, HH.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Godspeed, sir!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this and pray for his family.

Thanks for letting us know, SOCOM.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So sad. It makes you think. He was in my thoughts when I heard this morning.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trusting the Lord has welcomed him with open arms. Prayers of comfort for his family and friends.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

RIP HH.... You will be missed my friend!:icon_sad:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A good man. R.I.P.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Good places in Heaven for Navy personnel that rescue doggies....God Bless


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A good man, gone too soon. Prayers and Godspeed.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Godspeed HH and my prayers for your family.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bummer,i liked him


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

This sucks to hear. He was a good guy. May he rest in peace and may god watch over his family.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh no! That is so sad! I've admired him for speaking as he believed, regardless of others opinions.
I really am shocked to hear this. 
May God Bless him and his family.


----------

